
Apple Loss? Qualcomm Insane Patent Fights! - hack_mmmm
https://www.engadget.com/2019/03/15/apple-qualcomm-patent-lawsuit-jury-ruling/
======
hack_mmmm
Apple charged witness tampering of former Apple employee who works at Google
now. Jury dismissed all such rogue allegations

